

Remind HN: Don't Forget to Submit Your YC Application - il

Applications close in less than an hour at 8:00 PST. If you've made any changes to your application, be sure to actually submit it before the deadline.<p>Clicking the "resubmit" button after the deadline, even if you've submitted before, will mark your application as late, significantly reducing your chances.<p>Also, last time, there was a chat room for applicants to discuss their ideas:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813949<p>Does anyone want to set up something like that this time? Or shall we all just go to #startups?
======
nodesocket
We are totally willing to setup the applicants chatroom again
(<http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001>) if there is enough demand.

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
Count us in.

------
blo
Clicking the resubmit button does not mark your application as late
(otherwise, #6 on the instructions would be misleading). You just have to make
sure you submit at least once before the deadline. The URL to the app will
probably be replaced with the late app tomorrow, and then you won't be able to
get back in. Best of luck to all applicants.

~~~
il
Apologies for the misinformation, I guess I am mistaken.

------
raniskeet
We want to build a peer-to-peer social network that connect people together by
using bleeding edge picture analysis on their mobile internet devices (MIDs).
Combined with state of the art audio analysis or the user's voice we can
create the world's first social analysis network that blends the virtual world
and the physical world together through 3D graphics!

~~~
jasonlynes
youre in!

------
hansy
Chatting about great ideas totally beats studying for exams, so I'm definitely
in!

------
callmeed
Got mine in a full day early. Pumped.

------
martinshen
I'm down.

------
phlux
CRAP!

I am worried I may have accidentally resubmitted after 8!

I think I may have miscopied the posterous video URL and when I noticed, I
still had the application open in one tab and hit update not knowing this
would mark it as late!

How can I confirm this?

~~~
rabble
I submitted half a dozen edits after the deadline, fixing stuff i found while
re-reading the application. Now they've shifted it around so it says "The
application deadline for this cycle has passed. You can still submit a late
application, though the chances of getting funded are lower."

I suspect the real close was at around midnight, not 8pm.

